# help



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

had my new aquarium up and running since april this year kept platys and 3 gold sucking loaches all original platys have died at the moment , recently about 4 weeks ago got 3 red wag platys , 3 sunset tuxedo platys and 3 metallic blue platys some successful some not seeming to be successful , 1 red wag died , one tuxedo died tonight, platys only living on average a few months did have 4 sunset platys but all died within a few weeks , thought they would last a couple of years had a problem with ammonia reading of 8ppm to begin with, but that seems to have stabilized, went down to zero after installing new pump, that been up and running for about 4 weeks , tank was given to me , after three months got a new pump and air stone aswell , readings on last test where done by API freshwater test kit 

where ammonia was 0.25ppm, nitrite 0 ppm, nitrate 80 ppm ph 7.6 I did get a zero reading for ammonia a few weeks on the run prior to this last test, tank is about a 50 gallon 

fish left at the moment to confirm are 3 sucking loaches, 2 red wag platys , 2 tuxedo sunset platys and 3 metallic blue platys, when about to loose fish they go still fins clamped and don't eat, these are the usual symptoms, can anyone help , im abnout to give up I followed everything what im supposed to do even water changes but they never seemed to do anything. anything, anyone can inform me of I would be grateful thanks :help:


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

There are many things that can be going wrong here. It could be some sort of disease or something. Honestly, I couldn't tell you without more info. I wouldn't add any more fish for a few months. If everything dies in that time you have a serious problem. At that point I would let the tank re-cycle for a month without fish, or break the whole thing down and restart. If instead, the fish seem healthy and everything else then add one fish, then a week later, try another.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks for that


----------

